# Spawning Discus Pairs



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently got two discus pairs - one red turquoise and one pigeon snakeskin. Both pairs spawned yesterday - we shall see what happens. Video shows the red turquoise pair. Thanks for looking.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome looking fish


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Those two pairs you have are stunning! Congrats on your recent success.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I am hoping to continue decreasing my single discus stock and focus on pairs. After saying that, a couple of my other pairs have just laid eggs so might be awhile before I get new pairs.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow nice pairs! Mind me asking where you got them?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. Very obvious where they are from. 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275194,-122.835460


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful fish. Congrats on the spawn.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The red turqs are pretty amazing.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

chiefwonton said:


> Wow nice pairs! Mind me asking where you got them?


I got them from Hans in the US. I believe others here have gotten from him too. Friendly, funny, upfront type of guy. I also have some of Rick's great looking pairs as well.

This breeding is all new to me so learning as I go and hoping for (but not expecting) the best


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I've known Hans for over 15 years. When I first met him he was still living in holland.
Believe it or not he quit discus once...he was gonna buy a corvette. There was a bet going on how long he'd last. He made a few weeks or so. 
I sold alot of stendkers a few years back. I will be supplying again within a couple of weeks. 
Good luck on the spawn. Remember..that's the easy part. Getting them bred.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275062,-122.835523


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I look forward to the journey - I always say, if something was that easy, everyone would be doing it  I learned from one of my discus mentors... choose pairs you find "attractive" because they may just be that - an attractive pair 

Anyone interested in looking at great discus should definitely visit you when you get the Stendkers in!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful looking discus. Top quality.


----------

